# Skinny Cobalt



## back2black (Oct 17, 2008)

Long time since I last posted but I am having a problem with a cobalt given to me by a friend. A friend of mine had a single cobalt and he no longer could take care of it so he gave it to me. I used to own a pair of cobalts but sold them to family member so when I got this frog, I knew it was way too skinny. The frog seems to be fine, it is active, eats fine, and climbs around so it appears strong. But I as I said before it is really really skinny. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions to help it gain some weight? Certain supplements I should try? A certain feeding schedule? They frog is in a 30gallon tank that he has to himself. Please let me know of any suggestions because I would hate to lose this little guy.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Maggots and termites are great ways to fatten frogs up. You should definately get fecals done to be on the safe side.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

How long have you had this frog? Is it possible he didn't get feed enough at his last home? I've started feeding more flys and everyday and my frogs tanked up!

I've been told that that if you put a solid lid ie no ventelation and upside down the maggots will climb to the lid looking for more air then just replace the lids and loss the maggot lid into the tank.


----------



## back2black (Oct 17, 2008)

I just got the frog the other day and I began feeding him daily, but maybe it hasn't been long enough to see some improvement. Maybe I will try some different food sources and see if that works. Any supplements I should be putting on these foods that would help?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeahbit takes time make sure you have new calcium and vitamens for him and watch him close. Also seed his tank with springs also!


----------



## back2black (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm gonna pick up some new vitamins and stuff just to make sure everything is fresh. If I feed some maggots, im assuming it would be fine to dust them with supplements? On another note, my tank temp is in the low 70s during the day and high 60s at night, is this fine or do I need to make it warmer/cooler? Thanks


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't think supplements are the issue here. Like they said just feed it up adding a good supply of maggots or termites, or both if you can, to its daily ration of flies and springtails. I'm not saying forget the supplements but they aren't a cure all for a skinny frog. It may take some time to beef it up again even with proper and ample feeding. And like some one else said have a fecal done just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I had a cobalt tinc that didn't start to regain a strong appetite or weight gain until I started to use Vitamin A supplementation. Check older posts about retinol and why its recommended to not rely solely on beta carotene for Vitamin A supplementation.


----------

